

The Chat Matrix: A Game-Changing Alternative to Chatroulette - pfvooj
http://thechatmatrix.com/

======
pfvooj
Requires face recognition via webcam to avoid seeing peoples body parts.
Instead of constantly clicking on a "Next" button to find a person you want a
video chat with, you can go directly to who you want to chat with.

